# Sixers sign.....



## sIxErSmAn20 (Jul 23, 2002)

The sixers signed Monty Williams and greg buckner. what do u think ofm that peeps?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

As an Orlando fan, Williams is a good pickup. Great post player for a SF. He's capable of scoring 20 or so points in any game. 

He is capable of barely playing for a few games then coming in and getting 15 and 8.

Great depth addition. Wish Orlando had kept him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Dee Bo *
> As an Orlando fan, Williams is a good pickup. Great post player for a SF. He's capable of scoring 20 or so points in any game.
> 
> He is capable of barely playing for a few games then coming in and getting 15 and 8.
> ...


I guess it strengthens our bench but we need offensive minded players to help pick up the slack yet we get more defensive players:upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wouldn't call Monty a defensive player.

With the roster you have right now, Monty is probably instantly your best post player. He posts up most SF's in the league pretty easily and can post up some PF's as well.

He's good for 7-10 ppg in jsut about every game.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Monty only averaged around 7 points a game. I only saw him three times last year. I think in one of the games he had 16 points. I liked how he ran the floor well.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*My opinion on Monty.*

I saw him in a game, and really liked what I saw. He isn't the definition of what we need, but at least we are in the market. I like Monty, he can score, and is a veteran which means he is most likely good in the locker room.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yep.


quote:

Magic GM John Gabriel referred to Williams as "one of the best [influences] in the locker room...".


----------

